# [EVDL] Prius DC DC converter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks George;
But will it operate at 120VDC? I thought the Prius was 200Vdc. I operate from 130V (off charge) down to 105V going uphill but 120V is nominal.Best Regards,mark essage: 1
Date: Mon, 24 Sep 2012 21:48:47 +1200
From: "George Tyler" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best DC-DC Converter
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain;	charset="us-ascii"

How about using a Prius DC-DC converter from a wrecked Prius? I have never
seen one fail, so the should be cheap and are designed for the Job. 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120924/2f6f689c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

